# Official 3rd Annual MIMB Labor Day Ride Pics/Vids Thread



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes indeed, we had a great time. I didn't break anythng, for once. It was awesome. The weather was cloudy and breezy all day friday and saturday, which made for some great riding. I put all the photos i took in a folder on photobucket, i'll try and get the link...

http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/2010Bruterider/3rd Annual MIMB Labor day ride/


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's a couple of photos


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

A few more


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Well here's the vids the wife put together of the ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOOT! Let's See 'em!!!

:rockn: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Maxwell (Sep 5, 2011)

looks like a great time! Where was this at?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Boggs and Boulders in Andalusa AL


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks y'all had a bad *** time!


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Without question we did. Although it looks like you didn't cut it any slack either man


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah.

Well...yall officially suck.

MORE VIDS!!!!!


----------

